# Rate the OS theme above you!



## freakshow (Nov 3, 2007)

*Rate the theme above you!*

i was bored so i thought i make a theme thread i don't know if it goes here or not lmao.....so if it does belong in this part of the form plz correct it,  and if there is already a thread about this let me know lol 
OSes included windows xp, vista, Linux, Unix, and Mac OS X
RATING 1-10 1=being the worst and 10=being that freakin awsome.....lol

XP user - UXTheme Multi patcher 
http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/UXTheme-MultiPatcher-Download-2369.html

Vista - Vista Glazz
http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/VistaGlazz-Download-71188.html

the best part is they don't use any resources



Some places to get themes

DevianART
http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/vistautil/visstyles/?order=9&alltime=yes
Winmodify
http://www.winmodify.net/index.php
Themexp
http://www.themexp.org/

put the theme in c:/windows/resources/themes and then u click on it but most in vista wont show the right shellstyle name when the appearance settings pop up so u will have to click on each one until u find it lol....windows xp with will show the name or your theme/shellstyle.




AND LET THE RATING BEGIN!!!!! 


here is my Windows Vista Theme Aero is enabled


----------



## ex_reven (Nov 3, 2007)

How do I rate yours? Out of 10?


----------



## freakshow (Nov 3, 2007)

RATING 1-10 1=being the worst and 10=being that freakin awsome

ex raven love the wallpaper


----------



## ex_reven (Nov 3, 2007)

I give yours a 9. Pretty sexy. Love the black.


----------



## freakshow (Nov 3, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> I give yours a 9. Pretty sexy. Love the black.




thx i will give u a 9 also cause thats a freakin sweet wallpaper lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 3, 2007)

Both y'all a 10!

Here's mine, just something simple but easy on the eyes. Click me!


----------



## freakshow (Nov 3, 2007)

nice i give u a 7 did u make the wallpaper?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah, just a 5 min mock-up.


----------



## freakshow (Nov 3, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah, just a 5 min mock-up.



oh nice lol


----------



## DR.Death (Nov 3, 2007)

mine is done to the hilt if i can get the pict to upload


----------



## freakshow (Nov 3, 2007)

9/10 i like your taskbar its sweet


----------



## AsRock (Nov 3, 2007)

Umm i'm happy with what i have and don't see a better one unless gaming hits Linux in a BIG way. And cannot see why a desktop pic would make some one else's OS better lol..


I like that background pic your using DR Death.

I don't use one as it attracts little kid fingers of my 3yo.


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 3, 2007)

y'all runnin Vista?

XP is a blight on desktop skins, unless you DL Window Blinds and register for $30.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 3, 2007)

Actually, I am using XP. 

I legally own a license of it and use a hacked installer.


----------



## freakshow (Nov 3, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> y'all runnin Vista?
> 
> XP is a blight on desktop skins, unless you DL Window Blinds and register for $30.



no u dont need windows blind at all to get xp themes there is a program that u can use 

XP user - UXTheme Multi patcher

Vista - Vista Glazz

and i will put them on the very first post


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2007)

here is mine OS is XP pro.


----------



## freakshow (Nov 3, 2007)

AsRock said:


> Umm i'm happy with what i have and don't see a better one unless gaming hits Linux in a BIG way. And cannot see why a desktop pic would make some one else's OS better lol..
> 
> 
> I like that background pic your using DR Death.
> ...



I'm not really going for who has the best OS.. i main reason i start this post so other people can get ideas oh how to customize there own OSes


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 3, 2007)

> no u dont need windows blind at all to get xp themes there is a program that u can use
> 
> XP user - UXTheme Multi patcher
> 
> ...



thanks, man - I never really looked into it that much

BTW, y'all - is Vista easier to customize it's looks within the OS itself, or is it as tight about visual settings as XP?


----------



## freakshow (Nov 3, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> thanks, man - I never really looked into it that much
> 
> BTW, y'all - is Vista easier to customize it's looks within the OS itself, or is it as tight about visual settings as XP?



its about the same u just put the theme in c:/windows/resources/themes and then u click on it but most in vista wont show the right shellstyle name when the appearance settings pop up so u will have to click on each one until u find it lol....windows xp with will show the name or your theme/shellstyle.

i got my shellstyle from deviantART i will post a link for themes for xp and vista


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2007)

i don't see anyone rating


----------



## freakshow (Nov 3, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here is mine OS is XP pro.




7/10 the black rose DEATH AAAAAHHHHH!!!! LOL nice


----------



## freakshow (Nov 4, 2007)

What no more themes come on guys let see some pretty desktops lmao


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 7, 2007)

WIN XP (not ready for the move to Vista, yet) at 1440x900.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 7, 2007)

7/10 above.


----------



## MrW (Nov 7, 2007)

XP royale noir theme @ 1600X1200


----------



## francis511 (Nov 7, 2007)

MrW said:


> XP royale noir theme @ 1600X1200



Where can I download that ?


----------



## MrW (Nov 7, 2007)

francis511 said:


> Where can I download that ?



Don't remember exactly where I got it. Did a search and the first link was this:
http://www.istartedsomething.com/20061029/royale-noir/
The wallpaper is from here:
http://ultimatesensfan.deviantart.com/gallery/?order=9


----------



## Atnevon (Nov 7, 2007)

Very clean. Color is scheme blends and matches the Wallpaper. Iconsare only the essential, and not sitting there. 

Overall: 8.5/10

Not to bad, but XP bar is too, XP. Very nice overall. 



Now mine:


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 7, 2007)

Very nice and clean.  9/10

My "Theme":


----------



## hugz (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice, 7/10 ,less icons on desktop = better


----------



## rougal (Nov 7, 2007)

Mine 
XP Pro Using TuneUp Styler for themes


----------



## freakshow (Nov 9, 2007)

ok guys im back i havent been on cause i been moving lol but i see some really freakin nice themes 

i want to thx everybody for showing there themes and future themes from other ppl
lets keep this thread going


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Nov 9, 2007)

nothing fancy, but clock theme is cool, all icons are quick launch


----------



## freakshow (Nov 9, 2007)

xmountainxlionx said:


> nothing fancy, but clock theme is cool, all icons are quick launch



nice 9/10 for me where did u get the wallpaper its awsome


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Nov 9, 2007)

check this site out!

http://customize.org/


----------



## freakshow (Nov 9, 2007)

xmountainxlionx said:


> check this site out!
> 
> http://customize.org/



thx i forgot all about that place lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 9, 2007)

Made myself a new wallpaper. Check it out....Link!

For those who want to use it go ahead.

9.5/10 for xmountainxlionx. I love it!


----------



## freakshow (Nov 9, 2007)

nice job


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Nov 10, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> Made myself a new wallpaper. Check it out....Link!
> 
> For those who want to use it go ahead.
> 
> 9.5/10 for xmountainxlionx. I love it!



thank you thanks you


----------



## strick94u (Nov 13, 2007)

Not one over me but they all are 10's so far heres mine this week


----------



## peach1971 (Nov 13, 2007)

8/10 - nice green glowing & quite impressive overall!
Here´s mine:


----------



## freakshow (Nov 13, 2007)

strick94u said:


> Not one over me but they all are 10's so far heres mine this week




love the black Caddy 

nice guys keep the themes coming


----------



## freakshow (Nov 17, 2007)

well im not using windows Vista anymore back to XP,   Vista just kept crashing idk why but it did oh well  so here is my XP theme


----------



## Basard (Nov 17, 2007)

*lol... hows this?*

godly


----------



## freakshow (Nov 17, 2007)

Basard said:


> godly



Ummm ok lol


----------



## freakshow (Nov 28, 2007)

let see some more themes lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 28, 2007)

freakshow said:


> well im not using windows Vista anymore back to XP,   Vista just kept crashing idk why but it did oh well  so here is my XP theme



I like it alot FS 8/10. Where did you get the MAC OS look-a-like toolbar? I haven't messed with any new wallpapers yet. Been too busy with other things. 

I am going to be doing alot of photoshopping again this weekend and will post a new wallpaper. 

Any ideas on a color theme? Keep in mind, it's going to be holidays related.

@Basard.

I give a 2/10. Lost 10 points due to no color but gained 2 for a clean desktop.


----------

